# Tibor Everglades or Hatch Finatic 7+?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hatch builds an awesome reel and the company is run by some really wonderful people. Hatch reels are truly world class. I wonderful example of modern engineering and design. 

BUT, there is always a but...

The Tibor is a timeless classic that will never get old. A time tested and proven reel. 

Both are excellent. Since you already have a freestone and some Ables, I would throw the Hatch into the mix.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> As with all of Ted's reels, the drag system is absolutely flawless and has withstood the test of the world's most demanding game fish, including 250 World Records, so far. If you were to own only one fly reel, this is the one to have.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

There was an expression in the 1990s in the Tech Field regarding computing systems…"No one every got fired for buying an IBM".

The Everglades is a classic & proven reel….hard to go wrong.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I think you would do well to take a look at the Nautilus with the G9 spool. Super light, 2nd to none quality and customer service and a great sealed drag.

J


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

My Grandfather would tell you to go Tibor, all while listening to that racket as a big shouldered bull was working him over. True, cork doesn't break, and with a little TLC they are dependable. That being said, as a guy who grew up with that same old man, I'd go Hatch. I've got Hatch in 5,7,9 and 12 and will never go back to anything else. Fish it and you'll understand. Anybody who tells you differently doesn't own and fish Hatch reels.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> Looking to add another reel to the inventory….8wt, mostly skiff fishing.
> Classic cork drag Tibor or Hatch sealed drag…which would you buy and why?
> 
> Never owned a sealed drag before but it looks tempting….only a $40 difference in price.
> ...


If you owned an FWX you've owned a sealed drag. 

As for the recommendation, I own 2 nautilus reels sealed drags and an Old Florida reel with cork drag. I hate doing maintenance on the cork drag, so I love my nautilus sealed drags. Hose them down and your good. If your like me and hate doing maintenance then go sealed.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Buy the new Nautilus CCFX2 8 wt with sealed drag at $435


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

To me its a no brainer. I have fished Tibor, Nautilus and Abel and now all I own is Hatch! Great reels with amazing drag and the quality of the reels are hard to beat. The people over at Hatch are awesome as well. Hatch all the way for me! 

Alonzo


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

You can't go wrong either way!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Looking to add another reel to the inventory….8wt, mostly skiff fishing.
> > Classic cork drag Tibor or Hatch sealed drag…which would you buy and why?
> >
> > Never owned a sealed drag before but it looks tempting….only a $40 difference in price.
> ...


*
*
Brain fart on my part! I ended up getting the Everglades and a smokin' deal on ebay. 

I want to be just like Flip.


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

Tibor's are great no doubt. But even they are SLOWLY trying to slide into the sealed drag market. It's certainly the way of the future and has no downside when it's done right. The guys at Hatch do it right. It's smooth as butter and has very little start up. Plus i can throw my Hatch down in the sand in 2' of salt water and take a pic with a fish and never worry about it. No need to worry about getting sand in my drag or having to do anything morethan rinse it good when I get home. 

Not knocking any other companies but I would go with Hatch, they have been reliable for me. I have a 7+ I got from the March Merkin in 2008. It's caught alot of fish and some fish that it probably shouldnt have, (i.e. 25lb plus jacks, a few big cobia and alot of Bonita) it still performs amazing and I have never done more than rinsed it with warm soapy water a few times, 90% of the time I just spray it off.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Great thread.  I was debating the exact same.  Going with a Hatch 5+ for my brand new 6wt Xi3


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Great thread.  I was debating the exact same.  Going with a Hatch 5+ for my brand new 6wt Xi3


Now that's one pimp setup! Jealous!


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a hatch 7+ and several Nautilus NV G8 and regular spool reels. I like both makes but the Hatch is heavier than the NV. I end up putting the NV on my go to casting rod because it is more comfortable.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Can't say enough great things about my Tibor reels. Yup, there are newer companies with great products, and slick ads, but in the end I trust my fishing trips to the timeless, bombproof tibor design.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll add my 2 cents for the sake of conversation. 
I have Cheeky, Nautilus NV, and Hatch reels and I can say without a shadow of a doubt I have been incredibly happy with my Hatch 7+. It is the heaviest of the 3, but since I rarely spend the day blind casting, this is a non-issue IMO. Hatch is a sturdy, strong, capable reel. I think either way you will be happy, but for a reel you can rinse and repeat without a second thought, I would go Hatch.


----------

